# Germany, Austria & Switzerland: Riding near Lake Constance / Bodensee



## BergMann (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for challenging trail / enduro-style riding or bike parks w/ extentive trail networks near the southeastern end of Lake Constance?

I'll be visiting family for just over a week in Allgäu and am interested in finding spots to ride within roughly an hour's drive of Maierhöfen (88167 halfway between Bregenz & Immenstadt) 

I read German & French, so anyone who knows of good online resources where I could find trail maps, directions to trailheads, or info on good shops in the area, please post!


----------

